# check this vid out! makes me sad to be asian



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

http://lilasianbabee.fasthost.tv/yougotbeef.wmv


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

different, is that actually a real music vid..


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

OMFG I want those 5 min of my life back.









That is seriously a disgrace to the whole Vietnamese community. What a bunch of no talent wannabe posers that'll get their teeth knocked in a hot sec.

I have several Vietnamese friends and they are one of the nicest people I have ever met. Those guys on the video make me sick


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

oh well there is a bunch in all races... it happpens.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that video sucked a$$, i think its time we go back to Nam and clean this trash up..


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

HAHA, I saw that video the other day. That's a really stupid video


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Could they use anymore racial slurs?! Good lord...







That is a disgrace to the Vietnamese community.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

They need to sit down and have some PHO and rethink that video


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

v unit! hahahahahahahhahaha

Dont mess with them doooo! They roll in civics and neons! On another note.... if you guys didnt see it when chukie the singer told his driver to mash on the car to get to the fat little kid...the car was almost hitting redline and the car still not going anywhere lol! On another note: the car he was in was a 4 banger accord. LoL! We all know how fast those are.


----------



## Demondave (Jun 1, 2004)

That sucks


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

actually, the more i think about this video... it reminds me of our fellow member KAIN. He looks like chuckie! lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> v unit! hahahahahahahhahaha
> 
> Dont mess with them doooo! They roll in civics and neons! On another note.... if you guys didnt see it when chukie the singer told his driver to mash on the car to get to the fat little kid...the car was almost hitting redline and the car still not going anywhere lol! On another note: the car he was in was a 4 banger accord. LoL! We all know how fast those are.


 Did you see the speed he started at before floorin it?! 20mph! Now come on...what teenager drives THAT slow.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > v unit! hahahahahahahhahaha
> ...


 those two chicks in the back are like "five dollars suckie suckie me give you any ting you wan"


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thats some sorry ass sht


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 Its his hoochie ride I guess?!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> actually, the more i think about this video... it reminds me of our fellow member KAIN. He looks like chuckie! lol


who the hell is Chuckie? Damn man, you remember their names? Next thing I know, you'd be stalking them for autographs







.... ANd for the record, I look nothing like any of them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kain said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > actually, the more i think about this video... it reminds me of our fellow member KAIN. He looks like chuckie! lol
> ...


 I concur.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> http://lilasianbabee.fasthost.tv/yougotbeef.wmv


























Oh man I love stuff like this....when people go out and make fun of themselves but expect people to take them serious...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Kain said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > actually, the more i think about this video... it reminds me of our fellow member KAIN. He looks like chuckie! lol
> ...


fine.... kain is buffer!







and has better fish


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

Hahaha... No offense anyone but **** is right. They had to travel in a gang because they were all under 5 ft tall.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Man, i can't help but laugh at this video, Asian Boys have stooped to a whole new level with this crap... what a disgrace.










I remember the wars between Filipinos and Vietnamese in high school. I look back at it and laugh.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I remember the wars between Filipinos and Vietnamese in high school. I look back at it and laugh.


 This sh*t still goes down, thats the sad part. Its kind of ironic. They mention machetes in the video and thats what they use up here when they fight. One of our star football players was stabbed in the lung from one.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Yeah, my cousin in Milpitas High was stabbed during a Filipino vs. Viet fight... it still goes down and i'm quite aware of it... never seizes to amaze me.

Karen, are you filipino?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 Im also 2 ft taller


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

He said Chuckie Atkins.... he's some basketball player for Boston i think?


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

wtf was that....its stuff like this is what make us asian people look bad.....stupid fake ass gangbangers...man that was a really, really low budget video.....and his chicks looks beat the f*ck up.....man they don't even look good


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the wars between Filipinos and Vietnamese in high school. I look back at it and laugh.
> ...


 sh*t, and I thought the bronx and stuff was bad....


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Asian Boyz are real gangs in LA and San Francisco..... these guys could be part of it but it's just hilarious watching it.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Allen thank God were considered "Pacific Islanders" hahahah just messin, no offense to all the asains in the house.

Don't let this video get to you guys, just use it for entertainment.









This video reminds me, sh*t I haven't eaten Pho in over a month. Time to hit up the noddle house later on


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Yeah, my cousin in Milpitas High was stabbed during a Filipino vs. Viet fight... it still goes down and i'm quite aware of it... never seizes to amaze me.
> 
> Karen, are you filipino?


 Nope, Im white.

The guy that was stabbed was Samoan.

Yeah Milpitas High always has sh*t with my old school. [Indy]


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

seen it already, reminds me of the kids I used to beat up in school, I givem some beef.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

siclids said:


> This video reminds me, sh*t I haven't eaten Pho in over a month. Time to hit up the noddle house later on


 I could go for some of that right now.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Milpitas High vs. Independence High.

Who can forget that Rivalry.









This video is damn near embarassing.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

veit pho food rocks , not somuch with that video


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

"you got beef, we pack heat, we never stop we dont care, there will be, no more peace, it's all about "Vietnamese"










"Were Gooks that keep it real"

way to degrade your own people cool guy.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Milpitas High vs. Independence High.
> 
> Who can forget that Rivalry.
> 
> ...


 You missed the excitement last year. Milpitas High came over to attack our football team. They had their machetes and everything in the trunk of their car. They [the cops] shut down all streets surrounding Independence to catch them.

They just dont give up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

Ha! That video was unfortunate. A few hot chicks could have saved it, though.

Don't feel too bad that Asians are beginning to rap. Dellusional, confused white people have been rapping for years...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey dont hate on Vanilla Ice


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't know what's up with Milpitas High peeps, my cousin still goes there and he says it's calmed down a lot from when i use to live around the area.... so much violence in San Jose now.









Oh yeah, and who can forget that song "GOT RICE", that was pretty embarassing.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> siclids said:
> 
> 
> > This video reminds me, sh*t I haven't eaten Pho in over a month. Time to hit up the noddle house later on
> ...


 hehe i know me too....There is this great PHO place i go to in lil Saigon in orange county. That has the best PHO and spring rolls

mmmmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Why does it have to be about race, just those few people doin't represent their race.







nontheless, they were whack as hell.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Anyone see the guy with the big ass blond streak? I bet his gangsta name is "Forehead"....go back and watch it again, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Oh yeah, and who can forget that song "GOT RICE", that was pretty embarassing.










i was gonna post that song but didnt think it appropriate


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Its not about race. Hip hop is a culture and should come naturally. Like all cultures its something you grow up and become accustomed to or adapt to and becomes a way of life. Lookin at these kids, its obvious they are bullshittin and posing. Why go through all that trouble to be fake? That's the part that amuses me.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

DEH won't be no mo peach, ish all about vitnameeeshhhh

sounds like daffy f*cking duck is singing.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i can't help but laugh everytime i watch this video.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Eh, that video has nothing to do with Asians, just Viets. GOT RICE BITCH!!!


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

I never could stand to watch it all the way through, goes to show that ganghead mentality goes to every race, always kids trying to act hard in big groups, but they get beat up by grown folk in real life.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

aren't you viet larry?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

wow this video is spreading like wildfire...i seen this in almost every forum...

well those dudes are funny HAHAHAHA...


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

oh and those black dudes hey were f*cking up...in some scenes they were walking together with the viet dudes to beat "themselves" up HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

bad editing man...but hey its low budget stuff.

yeah its not just viets man..around here its albanian and lebanese, blacks, spanish, white boys and all the good stuff in between


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> DEH won't be no mo peach, ish all about vitnameeeshhhh
> 
> sounds like daffy f*cking duck is singing.


 bahh haha. lol so funy ,

i know i would be scared shitless if some serious gangbangers showed up in there 94 neons, dont even get me started on like the 4 door civics, lol family cars all of em, and the real kicker, at the end when he pulls out his atomatic rifle, especially when there is only 2 guys vs like 40, lol , still laughin


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

HAHAHAHA I KNOW THOSE KIDS LOL... me and my friends played jitz with them before at a place called Metro square. They mentioned Jane and Finch... if you're familiar with Toronto, that's one of the highest crime rate areas around in Toronto. ALOT of my friends are into that whole gang sh*t... and they just end up shot, in jail, or like someone else i know who's running around in ottawa and quebec from the police because he almost killed some persian guy in a machete fight :\


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn, Even William Hung is shaking his head at that one....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Damn, Even William Hung is shaking his head at that one....










They don't want none of the "grandmaster"









BTW, ya'll thought I was just messin but I just got back from eating a large bowl of PHO.........man that hit the spot


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

PHO's the sh*t... even though I'm chinese I must bow down to vietnamese food... love it with a passion


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, That sh*t wont go down here In Texas.
Cops in Cali need to be like these out here!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

That was the dumbiest sh*t ever, it makes me not like Viet people,but my girlfriend is Viet,hmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

well i could only stand that for about 20 seconds, lame


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

FOBs!!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

awww skeetz skeetz


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> aren't you viet larry?


 After that video, NO!

But all jokes aside, LARRY is 100% NOT VIET!!! He is Asian though, a _Hybrid_ version.


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Mattimeo said:


> HAHAHAHA I KNOW THOSE KIDS LOL... me and my friends played jitz with them before at a place called Metro square. They mentioned Jane and Finch... if you're familiar with Toronto, that's one of the highest crime rate areas around in Toronto. ALOT of my friends are into that whole gang sh*t... and they just end up shot, in jail, or like someone else i know who's running around in ottawa and quebec from the police because he almost killed some persian guy in a machete fight :\


Canada has gangs...and crime!?! Whats the world coming to... canadian wankstas :laugh:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

See what william hung started


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

enough said.......


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Mattimeo said:


> HAHAHAHA I KNOW THOSE KIDS LOL... me and my friends played jitz with them before at a place called Metro square. They mentioned Jane and Finch... if you're familiar with Toronto, that's one of the highest crime rate areas around in Toronto. ALOT of my friends are into that whole gang sh*t... and they just end up shot, in jail, or like someone else i know who's running around in ottawa and quebec from the police because he almost killed some persian guy in a machete fight :\


 Next time you see them, ask the guy the guy with the big ass blonde streak if they call him "forehead". Tell him I asked. I wonder why they use the N word so much? Damn changstas.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

nf9648 said:


> Mattimeo said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHA I KNOW THOSE KIDS LOL... me and my friends played jitz with them before at a place called Metro square. They mentioned Jane and Finch... if you're familiar with Toronto, that's one of the highest crime rate areas around in Toronto. ALOT of my friends are into that whole gang sh*t... and they just end up shot, in jail, or like someone else i know who's running around in ottawa and quebec from the police because he almost killed some persian guy in a machete fight :\
> ...


 Watch out for us canadians

i throw a mean snowball.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

"Dont f*ck with the gooks that the nummber one rule!"

this music vid/ song is veerry funny!!!! LOOL!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what a bunch of little posers, lofl. trying a little too hard. it's a shame, because real vietnamese folk are actually doing time [a best friend of mine for 7 years] while posers like that are creating videos.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

them viets are LOL 
wasted 5 mins of my lif lisenting to LOL
i'm azn but heh glad i aint viet heh


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh was in soompi and founded this LOL

http://chuckie.dmusic.com/


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Yo that kat has got some crazy flow, an dat young blood playin ball in his pimpin neon shirt had game son. v-v-v-v-v unit!!!!! Eye is gonna pick up a machete right now ked, P'ce.






























I actually enjoyed watching it. I thought it was one of the funnier things I have seen lately. Thanks for the link.

Joe


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Number one rule don't f*ck with the gooks. :lmoa:


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Hmmmm...







these guys might go places!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

those guys are idiots. Hopefully theyll regret what they did a few years down from now and feel embarassed. THey think they are hard with their honda accords and ugly girls in the background.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

LaZy said:


> them viets are LOL
> wasted 5 mins of my lif lisenting to LOL
> i'm azn but heh glad i aint viet heh


 hahahha :rasp:


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> those guys are idiots. Hopefully theyll regret what they did a few years down from now and feel embarassed. THey think they are hard with their honda accords and ugly girls in the background.


 and you are hard if you have what mercedes or beemers with fine girls?
things like this make no difference in being hard or not.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > those guys are idiots. Hopefully theyll regret what they did a few years down from now and feel embarassed. THey think they are hard with their honda accords and ugly girls in the background.
> ...


 agreed..

Im hard though.. im hard with my 2000gallon indoor pond sporting some sexy Female PeacockBass.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > those guys are idiots. Hopefully theyll regret what they did a few years down from now and feel embarassed. THey think they are hard with their honda accords and ugly girls in the background.
> ...


 yeah i know that, but having sorry cars and broke girls makes it a lil bit worse.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Pseudotropheus said:


> Hahaha... No offense anyone but **** is right. They had to travel in a gang because they were all under 5 ft tall.


 just to enlighten ya, the offensive racial slurs
**** = korean
***** = chinese
jap = japanese
no clue to viet but everything i hear is related to PHO

they = viet

they mentioned something bout **** in the vid and obviously they are bringing more than 1 race down in that vid.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

actually, the term for **** was used for asian people in general, but more specifically for vietnamese and chinese.

Definition: [n] a disparaging term for an Asian person (especially for North Vietnamese soldiers in the Vietnam War) 
[n] any thick messy substance

Synonyms: goo, guck, gunk, muck, ooze, *********, slime, sludge

See Also: matter, Oriental, oriental person, sapropel, substance

vietnamese were also referred to as "charlie" during the vietnam war, as most people are aware. i'm korean, koreans = ************.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hmmmm, i thought they got it from the korean word for korean, hangook and than misinformed people just added on and generalized korean into every other asian culture.

after hearing u got _beef_ a million times, i got myself a steak sub


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i've ran into this video in 2 other message boards..... lol seems like the others seem to agree with what we've mentioned here.

"there will be, no more PeAsShHh it's all about Vietnamesshhhh"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats a highly amusing video. I dont see anything offensive about it though.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> thats a highly amusing video. I dont see anything offensive about it though.


 me neither, i will admit it is pretty funny but it also makes me wonder "What da hell were they thinking"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

weak.







that wack ass so called rap sh*t gives good old school hip-hop a bad rep.
f--king ****. that is weak. i thought theyd have fake ak 47s being veitnamese not a fake german burp gun :laugh: shits ridiculous. im out.

Arrivederci !


----------

